# Pedigree of Breeder in Mountain Ranch Ca



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'll finish inputting her pedigree. I dk anything about the dogs/breeders in her 3rd but perhaps after spending a few hours inputting and checking siblings, I will see something to connect you. 
So far I see Leslie has done most of the pedigree but I have not followed it around to see if I can figure out where the initial interest came from.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=1009067 This bitch is in the pedigree twice, back in 5th and 6th. AKC is down right now, so I can't get to sibs, etc.. All the OFA is input thanks to Leslie's prior work. I only found one new one.
There was someone inputting info back last December whose last name is unusual enough (at least in my part of the country) that you might could google/find him. The one on FB w a Golden is this one-https://www.facebook.com/ethan.mittelstadt and he lives in ID.
He was inputting on your bitch's dam's sister. 
https://www.k9data.com/changehistory.asp?ID=948741


----------



## LAYLOW (Jan 5, 2019)

I ended contacting Ethan since i also noticed that was only name that came up through the whole search that had made edits. 

Is AKC search breeder exclusive?

I purchased the fathers AKC report and the breeders are David L Peters/Cindy Peters but no solid leads so far.

edit** I just saw your updates thank you so much!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Are you hoping to get something from the same pedigree?
I doubt you will find any of the dogs in the pedigree in the homes of 'real' breeders. I don't recognize any kennel names, where they are even present- most of the dogs in her pedigree till you get way back there are just pet named. In her 5th, I see Shyan- but I am not sure they are still producing puppies. That's the only kennel name I recognize and I have been paying attention for about 40 years now.

If you are hoping for a related dog, search through the siblings, check change history (though most of them will have me as the person who made changes or added them- or Leslie Albin- they are not related to her dogs either) but anyone other than she or I might be a lead. It's tedious. I have put in all the sibs that are registered back several generations. I checked OFA on all of them. Any clearances are on k9data. If you don't see clearances, they aren't done. 
That one guy seemed like a pretty good lead, since he had Goldens in his FB photos. 
If you don't have FB lmk and I will send him a message for you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BTW- there is a Louanne Charvet who has Goldens. I think her last name is Williams, maybe. 

Louanne Charvet Williamson is her name. Maybe google for her? It appears she has a FB page. If she is related to the breeder, you might be able to find out where the dogs went..good luck


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe the Golden Retriever Club for Northern California could also help you track down information. Might be a long shot but it just takes a quick email to them.


----------



## LAYLOW (Jan 5, 2019)

My main reason for the search was to see where the line is today. Thanks to your help I ended up talking to Ethan, but that line has strayed very far from ginger. 

My girl had complications and went early she lived to 13.5 but had very very few white hairs on her.(you literally had to look for them) They might not of been titled dogs but most of the dogs in the line lived to 14- 17 years old. Ginger was 16 liberty was 17.

After many messages on fb I found out the husband is still alive but most of the akc paper work is lost.


----------

